# bay boat tower



## superheat22 (Jul 13, 2011)

i have a blazer bay 2200 pro. looking to get a key west style tower. no controlls. im in panama city. just looking for the right/best place to call. thanks guys.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Tower*









Is this the style?


----------



## superheat22 (Jul 13, 2011)

That is sweet. the style I'm looking for your waist is the height of the t top and you stand just above the top of the console.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Call JD @ Osprey custom welding, he will hook you up .


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Pathfinder with upper lean pad









Pathfinder with standing platform from oval aluminim. Hope this helps. We have compleated 6 boats this spring with this set-up. Tim


----------



## superheat22 (Jul 13, 2011)

That's it!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Breeze Fabricators said:


> View attachment 26203
> 
> 
> Is this the style?


Tim could u pm me a ball park price for that set up. thanks bruce


----------



## superheat22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Tim, good talking with you. Looking @ both of those set ups, I would like to combine both ideas. The height and seat of the pathfinder but without the front and side t top. So I guess a peak through/ key west style with a small shade behind where you sit. Is that possible?


----------



## Jtgritter (May 6, 2011)

I would highly recommend Tim and his crew at Breeze......they just finished totally re-doing the T-Top on my bay boat last week and I was extremely impressed with their attention to detail. - Jeff


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Top*

There is a pic on my web site breezefabricators.com


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

I recommend B&D welders to anyone who needs ANYTHING welded or custom built!! They have done numerous builds and repairs for me and several other Captains in our area. They are by far the fastest most professional custom fabricators I have dealt with. Doug has even stayed at my boat until 3:00am to finish a job and has installed or repaired stuff for me at 4 in the morning. Their service and prices are UNBEATABLE!! If they say they will have a job done on a certain date or time, you can rest assured it will be done!! Give them a call, you won't be disappointed!!


----------

